# Alice - Two-part Movie on SyFy



## ytsemike

I've been waiting for this to show up in the guide on my two TiVoHD units. It showed up a few days ago, but didn't include info for Pt. 1 and Pt. 2. So I waited a few days, thinking that the guide info would be updated...well, here we are a week away, and there's still no discernment between Pts 1 & 2.

So, for those interested, per the SyFy.com schedule (all times EST):

12/06/2009
09:00 PM
SYFY ORIGINAL MOVIE EVENT
ALICE - PART ONE

12/06/2009
11:00 PM
SYFY ORIGINAL MOVIE EVENT
ALICE - PART ONE

12/06/2009
01:00 AM
SYFY ORIGINAL MOVIE EVENT
ALICE - PART ONE

12/07/2009
07:00 PM
SYFY ORIGINAL MOVIE EVENT
ALICE - PART ONE

12/07/2009
09:00 PM
SYFY ORIGINAL MOVIE EVENT
ALICE - PART TWO

12/07/2009
11:00 PM
SYFY ORIGINAL MOVIE EVENT
ALICE - PART TWO

12/07/2009
01:00 AM
SYFY ORIGINAL MOVIE EVENT
ALICE - PART TWO

12/08/2009
07:00 PM
SYFY ORIGINAL MOVIE EVENT
ALICE - PART TWO

12/13/2009
05:00 PM
SYFY ORIGINAL MOVIE EVENT
ALICE - PART ONE

12/13/2009
07:00 PM
SYFY ORIGINAL MOVIE EVENT
ALICE - PART TWO


----------



## richsadams

We ran into the same thing. We set TiVo to record the first night and the next night thinking that it would cover Pt. 1 and Pt. 2. Fingers crossed.


----------



## seakurt

If you view upcoming episodes then on the page where you can record or get a season pass, push "INFO" and it says Part 1 or Part 2. 

On the West Coast HD feed the new eps are aired at 6:00PM each night. On the second night episode 1 is repeated at 4:00 PM before the new one.


----------



## richsadams

It does indeed. It seems like the details weren't there when we first scheduled it, but maybe we just didn't look. Good to know though. :up:


----------



## SpiritualPoet

To ensure it records, program your TiVo to record part i and part ii MANUALLY!!! Never trust a season pass. That's my motto.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

SpiritualPoet said:


> To ensure it records, program your TiVo to record part i and part ii MANUALLY!!! Never trust a season pass. That's my motto.


This is actually the first time a season pass has let me down in ages.

And at least it let me down right..that is, it tried to record EVERYTHING, not nothing!

I remember the days when, e.g., USA shows rarely had decent Guide Data. Nowadays, it seems to be very, very rare. Probably a result of the growing popularity of DVRs among real people (as opposed to small numbers of geeks who can figure ways around it easier)...


----------



## etz

I too was perturbed by the same lack of episode info, but when I set the season pass it nicely chose exactly two episodes (which are 1 & 2 as per the list above). Season Pass worked just fine here.


----------



## bengalfreak

Rob Helmerichs said:


> This is actually the first time a season pass has let me down in ages.
> 
> And at least it let me down right..that is, it tried to record EVERYTHING, not nothing!
> 
> I remember the days when, e.g., USA shows rarely had decent Guide Data. Nowadays, it seems to be very, very rare. Probably a result of the growing popularity of DVRs among real people (as opposed to small numbers of geeks who can figure ways around it easier)...


It would not have let you down. When I first entered the season pass, it displayed that every showing of the two episodes would be recorded. Now it shows that just the first running of each part will be taped. It seems we entered the SP before the guide data was updated.


----------



## spciesla

What's it about?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

bengalfreak said:


> It would not have let you down. When I first entered the season pass, it displayed that every showing of the two episodes would be recorded. Now it shows that just the first running of each part will be taped. It seems we entered the SP before the guide data was updated.


OK then, it let me down a lot longer than SPs usually do. After a few days, it was still taking all showings, so I did it manually just because I hate having a cluttered-up To Do List. I figured it would be fixed eventually, but having all those extraneous showings was damaging my psyche.


----------



## Syzygy

spciesla said:


> What's it about?


Googling 'alice miniseries' yielded:

_Syfy's modern reworking of Lewis Carroll's "Alice's Adventures in Wonderland" and "Through the Looking Glass"_


----------



## bengalfreak

Rob Helmerichs said:


> OK then, it let me down a lot longer than SPs usually do. After a few days, it was still taking all showings, so I did it manually just because I hate having a cluttered-up To Do List. I figured it would be fixed eventually, but having all those extraneous showings was damaging my psyche.


Do the words obsessive/compulsive mean anything to you?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

bengalfreak said:


> Do the words obsessive/compulsive mean anything to you?


Well, yeah, duh!


----------



## StanSimmons

My girlfriend says she is CDO.... in alphabetical order, as god intended.


----------



## mattack

spciesla said:


> What's it about?


4 hours.


----------



## richsadams

mattack said:


> 4 hours.


Priceless.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

richsadams said:


> Priceless.


The first few hundred times, sure.

I think maybe a little devalued after the next few hundred thousand?


----------

